# 3dCart.com



## gotshirts2ink (Nov 12, 2009)

Hello everyone How many of you people are using or have used 3dCart.com for your site
I am about to start mine and it does not look simple
Need your feedback maybe some help


----------



## DaveW (May 24, 2008)

Two large sites on it. Generally pretty happy.

What do you need help with?

DaveW


----------



## gotshirts2ink (Nov 12, 2009)

well everything lol
I got ena email from them for the free trial and lost it now I cant sign in and try it emailed them thursday and still no responce
but when I get on there I will have alot more questions unless I can pay someone to build one for me on there


----------



## DaveW (May 24, 2008)

I can't possibly type everything I know without breaking the internet...I will try to summarize some of the things I notice about 3d. 

For backgrond, we came from Monster Commerce/NETSOL and before that had a custom solution. We do about 10k orders per year on the one site, 5k per year on the other and get about 60% of our revenue from the websites. We have 10k SKUs on one site, 1400 on the other.

Pros

-3d is very customizable. Almost every page can be customized however you want.

-Support is decent. they generally are pretty good and are USA based. Lately, they have slipped a little bit and the front line people are less knowledgable and pretty quick to dismiss you. Even with this, support is good.

Cons

-3d is very customizable. Almost every page can be customized however you want, which means it can also be broken. Also, at least when we signed up, 3d was very agressive in offering customizable solutions (for $$) to make the cart match what we had before. The downside here is that they don't tell you what they change and don't track it internally. You are then kind of stuck with a custom modification that you know nothing about and they won't support. We had 2 or 3 things customized when we started and over time, have just stopped using them because of this. New features helped overcome the original thing, or we figured out better ways to do it.

-related to above - the customizable pages are HTML tables and can be somewhat complex to modify without breaking them. They have a ton of stock templates and themes, so it is pretty likely you can use the stock setup and not ever modify anything.

-This is probably only relevant to us: there is no capability for a shared admin, where we could have one back end with one set of products and multiple websites using that back end.

I have glanced around at other offerings but 3d is still the best for us. 

The forums are semi active and not a bad resource. forums.3dcart.com I suggest looking around over there. If you have specific questions I would be glad to answer them here.

HTH,

DaveW


----------



## gotshirts2ink (Nov 12, 2009)

haha I have no idea what you said man I am really stupid on these thigns
but I will be checking out the forum and reading alot thanks tho
What are your sites maybe to get some ideas if you dont mind?


----------



## TheDave (Jul 8, 2011)

I spent a good long time playing with the trial version of 3dcart yesterday. 

I was disappointed with the way it handled product attributes - i.e. size and color for a given t-shirt design. 

You set it up to select a design. Then you pick your shirt color from a dropdown. Fine. Next you pick the size. But wait...

Let's say you have the X design on black and blue shirts. But you're out of the black mediums. Well you can tell the 3dcart inventory that you're out of Design X on black-medium. However, when the customer clicks on Design X, then black, then medium - they get a javascript error message telling them that it's not available. 

What *I want* is for black-medium to not show up in the first place. If small and large is all you have, then that's all that should show up in the dropdown. I just think that that's a little more civil and one less click for your customer. He can try the black, see that his size isn't there before going further and then move on to blue.

That was a big hangup for me. So I moved on to CoreCommerce.com which does handle attributes and inventory the way I want it.

JMHO YMMV


----------



## printingray (Apr 4, 2012)

What about Prestashop ? free script as well easy to handle and choose templates ?


----------

